# Are madagascar hissing cockroaches good to feed my t. And scorpion



## BIG D3Z (Aug 23, 2009)

I was told they were but want to make sure


----------



## whitewolf (Aug 23, 2009)

If you don't mind something that gets big. Nymphs grow pretty quick I have a few as pets and future T blondi & LP food. The nymphs make an occational nice treat for all my critters.


----------



## BIG D3Z (Aug 23, 2009)

Yea right now I got a male and pregnant female waiting for babies


----------



## Sathane (Aug 23, 2009)

Large _Poecilotheria_ specimens love these too.


----------



## Moltar (Aug 24, 2009)

Aren't hissers very slow growing (for roaches) though? I'd think that for a feeder colony you'd want something a bit more prolific.


----------



## Rochelle (Aug 24, 2009)

Not exactly the ideal feeders for T's. 
They grow very slow; they're pricey, compared to other feeders; they are incredibly well armored and have actually been known to break fangs of feeding T's; they climb glass easily and will escape the cage if left uneaten, etc....

Otherwise - they are nutritious - I would simply recommend using only freshly molted, soft hissers - and waiting to make sure it gets eaten.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sathane (Aug 24, 2009)

Relative to many other species of roach - yes.  I find if I keep the temp high (high 80s) and keep them well fed/watered.

I've always wondered about their armour breaking a T's fangs as I've had very large pokies get startled after striking one and not piercing the armour.  Never had one break fangs though and I now offer them butt first to my pokies.

If your feeders climb the glass and escape your enclosures, I think the more immediate issue is why your tanks aren't secured since a T would likely escape as well.



Moltar said:


> Aren't hissers very slow growing (for roaches) though? I'd think that for a feeder colony you'd want something a bit more prolific.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dukegarda (Aug 24, 2009)

I way actually going to buy a pair and start breeding as feeders. But instead, I'm going to invest in the China Market Research.


----------



## whitewolf (Aug 24, 2009)

Sathane said:


> Relative to many other species of roach - yes.  I find if I keep the temp high (high 80s) and keep them well fed/watered.
> 
> I've always wondered about their armour breaking a T's fangs as I've had very large pokies get startled after striking one and not piercing the armour.  Never had one break fangs though and I now offer them butt first to my pokies.
> 
> If your feeders climb the glass and escape your enclosures, I think the more immediate issue is why your tanks aren't secured since a T would likely escape as well.


I keep mine pretty hot. They nymphs get the size I need pretty quick but don't mature that "fast". the other sp are faster at maturing.

Yeah I dont use my adults yet. Good to know. Haven't had a problem feeding one or two here and there. The dragons love freshly molted nymphis as a once in awhile treat.

I think they mean nymphs but never know. I watch over most of my feedings. B. Lats climb and excape too. Dubias burrow. Crickets bite. Mealworms are fatty. There's a down side to everything.

My adults were pretty cheap .25 cents each. I bought 6 and my tank is full of babies all stages and sizes.


----------



## Sathane (Aug 25, 2009)

Yah, I rarely feed matures.  I keep them as breeders and kidnap their children. 

I once fed some adult males off to my larger male dragons as I had way too many boys in the tank but I don't think I'll do that again.  The frantic fighting and hissing was actually painful to watch - knowing the sheer terror those roaches were going through.  The poor guys put up quite a fight too, a nearly 5 minute battle, which they lost, of course.  It really puts a different perspective on feedings when you can hear the prey "scream".

I've never had lats climb.  I use smooth sided container to house those guys. 

That is an awesome deal.  I paid like $10 each for my adults because I couldn't find them anywhere.



whitewolf said:


> I keep mine pretty hot. They nymphs get the size I need pretty quick but don't mature that "fast". the other sp are faster at maturing.
> 
> Yeah I dont use my adults yet. Good to know. Haven't had a problem feeding one or two here and there. The dragons love freshly molted nymphis as a once in awhile treat.
> 
> ...


----------

